# OBD II Code P02E0 and P02E2 - Engine Light



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi!

2.0 LT VDCi Automatic (Euro {UK} version)

I got an engine light this morning, but the car is running just as well as normal. The codes indicate an electrical sort of problem in the airflow sensor circuit (but could actually be a faulty throttle body etc). Does anyone have experience of these codes, and can they give an idea of "what usually causes it"? Or is it genuinely one of those that you have to try EVERYTHING until you find the fault?

Cheers


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stonelaughter said:


> Hi!
> 
> 2.0 LT VDCi Automatic (Euro {UK} version)
> 
> ...


I am not a diesel guy, but this is what I found: 


Causes for this *P02E0* code may include: 

Open in the signal circuit to the DIAFCS motor/control –
Short to voltage in the signal circuit to the DIAFCS motor/control - 
Short to ground in the signal circuit to the DIAFCS motor/control – 
Failed DIAFCS motor/control – 
Failed PCM - unlikely
Read more at: P02E0 Diesel Intake Air Flow Control Circuit/Open


Causes for this *P02E2* code may include: 

Short to ground in the signal circuit to the DIAFCS motor/control – possible 
Failed DIAFCS motor/control – possible 
Failed PCM - unlikely

Read more at: P02E2 Diesel Intake Air Flow Control Circuit Low
Copyright OBD-Codes.com


----------



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you; I'll have to look into the DIAFCS then.


----------



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi.

So the garage replaced the airflow sensor which was coked up. The one in the top of the manifold. However, this has not cleared my MIL. I need to start looking for shorts and opens where they shouldn't be; but I have no idea where useful test points are, and Haynes don't do a manual for the car at all!! :-(

Does anyone have some useful reference information for this system so that I can start troubleshooting?


----------

